# Pioneer AVIC-D3 and the A6 2002



## Staszek (Dec 6, 1999)

Ok,
According the Crutchfield it doesnt fit, but they have been known to be a little more conservative in what actually fits and doesnt.
I checked the Electronics board here but there were only a few threads and all of them about Audi.
The radio oem radio looks DD, but I havent pulled it out to look.
Is there room for the Pioneer?
Thanks!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-D3 and the A6 2002 (Staszek)*

yes, there is room. here is a D3 in an A4 (and if theres room in an A4, there is room in a C5 A6.) Rather well done too, if you ask me...


----------



## Staszek (Dec 6, 1999)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-D3 and the A6 2002 (Staszek)*

Thats perfect! Looks great, I really like the D3 for the price, especially since you can illuminate it in red.
Thanks for hte help!


----------

